# Hmma nomination



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 9, 2017)

I am extremely overwhelmed by this news but also proud as hell 
Just got note that I'm nominated for an HmmAward (Hollywood Music In Media Award) in Contemporary Classical / Instrumental with "The Last Haven" from my album "Elements"

 

Tickets booked for the awards show on Nov 16th.

This still feels totally unreal being a guy sitting in a basement studio in the woods south of Berlin a good 7k miles away from Hollywood. All I can say is that I am extremely grateful to be living in a time where distances don't really matter and the worldwide connectivity allows us to do what we do.

Cheers


----------



## thov72 (Oct 9, 2017)

Viel Glueck!

what´s the choir?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 9, 2017)

thov72 said:


> Viel Glueck!
> 
> what´s the choir?


Thx, Choir is PerformanceSamples Oceania


----------



## dannymc (Oct 15, 2017)

wow fantastic news Dirk, the track sounds very inspired by the work of Thomas Bergersen. best of luck with this 

Danny


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats Dirk! Great track and good luck!


----------



## bryla (Oct 15, 2017)

Congratulations, Dirk! Good luck and hope you have a good time!


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats! Very nice achievement indeed


----------

